# Marbles. Before and after pictures



## BettaDew

I've seen a couple of before and after pictures of marble bettas, and I really like seeing them, I don't have a marble but I'm thinking of buying one once found. Do you have any before and after pictures of your marble betta?


----------



## Myates

lol no after picture  They never stop changing... a new fish every couple of weeks! But it is fun to see the progression photos


----------



## DragonFish

I have a few to share! 
Then and now pictures, out of my current bettas....
Dice:

















Tom Lucifer:

















Mephisto:

















And then the most dramatic marbling change I've ever personally witnessed, my wonderful little boy Ciel(now passed):

















I really love marbles. As Myates said, its like having a new fish every few weeks!! And its SO much fun to watch them change and progress.


----------



## madmonahan

Wow the last one had a big change! Gorgeous bettas! 
And 
I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## DragonFish

Thank you. <3
Its been a couple of months since Ciel passed away, but I do still miss him very much. Would have had him a year just this next week....he was my little Christmas present fish last year...


----------



## Hahenry22

I put this pic in another post but here's my only marble. He's changed so much!


----------



## horsyqueen

I am soo jelous of all those marble betta's. I love marble bettas in perticular plakat marbles.


----------



## rubinthebetta

They're so pretty! I would get a marble, but, sadly, I probably won't be getting another betta for Christmas. Or will I?


----------



## madmonahan

lol rubin! :roll:


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow nice ones you guys have there!


----------



## a123andpoof

Koi (RIP) Before










After. He has had the most drastic change of any of my marbles.









Kaname: before










now










Tappy before










Tappy now


----------



## BettaDew

oh wow the female is gorgeous!


----------



## a123andpoof

haha thanks, but Kaname is actually a HMPK male my only aquabid betta. He is really pretty though!


----------



## MoonShadow

Firecracker


----------



## aemaki09

Wow Moonshadow!!
that is a really drastic change!!


----------



## DragonFish

Oh WOW MoonShadow, what a change!!!
Reminds me a little of a boy I had a long time ago! xD I can't believe I forgot little Smore....he was my third betta ever, very first marble!


----------



## BettaDew

Nice change there MoonShadow! And Dragonfish, your fish changed to an awesome color!


----------



## Abby

ivve had a clear girl go clear yellow with black and purple metalic fins, to gold and then almost all black. my internets too slow to put up pics


----------



## Abby

ok i got it to work...i hope...

Introduing Rayne:


View attachment 71202


View attachment 71203


View attachment 71204


View attachment 71205


View attachment 71206


View attachment 71207


View attachment 71208


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I have a couple that have since died.

Fidget: 

















The one nearest my finger is Fidget

Mrs Cello:



































She is the darker of the two

Clownie


















Forgot to add Clownie is thankfully still alive and well!


----------



## Fin Fancier

Gills O Reilley, the betta in my avatar, has turned completely blue now, (can't get a pic), and his head has started turning black. I'm hoping he goes black next since it looks like flecks are starting to show up on his fins.


----------



## Jessa24

Marbles are so pretty...I want one!


----------



## BettaDew

Fin Fancier said:


> Gills O Reilley, the betta in my avatar, has turned completely blue now, (can't get a pic), and his head has started turning black. I'm hoping he goes black next since it looks like flecks are starting to show up on his fins.


That would be nice!


----------



## cheyenne52883

*Sushi's Color Change*

Here is a before:











And here is after (about 2m later):


----------



## BettaDew

Wow that's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## majesticstorm

Here's my little fella. I've only had him for a week, but he's starting to marble a bit. I love the change, but I kind of wish he didn't...I was really fond of his markings...

But as long as his face stays white, I'm happy (I love piebalds!) 

Before:








After:


----------



## BettaDew

Nice Blue!


----------



## TheCheese909

I don't know if you can quite call him a marble but he sure has changed alot!

I haven't had him quite a year yet but when I first got him he was only a few months old, past his fry stage but still was a "baby", or atleast PetSmart's version of those "baby bettas" PetCo is so popular with selling. He's a Halfmoon, none of these photos show him in full flare since he rarely does it, these are just his poses for the camera lol. 


His name is Steel, he was a steel blue color when I got him with some bits of gray and white.. Now he's Blue/brown with a little black and lots of red.

The first is from around February, 2nd is August and the last is from November.


----------



## majesticstorm

Wow! what a transformation! He's beautiful!


----------



## TheCheese909

Thank you! Everytime I see a blue colored Betta in pet stores now I look at it and say "You're going to turn red, I know it." lol.


----------



## BettaDew

I love the red! very nice


----------



## a123andpoof

I didn't post him before cause I didn't realize how much he had changed, but this is Kinzoku my marble king.
Before:









Now


----------



## TheCheese909

Wow! I've NEVER seen a King Betta like that! All the Kings i've seen have been either blue/black with a tid bit of red or green and black. Such a pretty boy!


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks! And yeah I know I have another king who is black,red and green. He was a real good find!


----------



## ninjaqutie

TheCheese909 said:


> .... His name is Steel, he was a steel blue color when I got him with some bits of gray and white.. Now he's Blue/brown with a little black and lots of red.
> 
> The first is from around February, 2nd is August and the last is from November.


I think he is a beaut!


----------



## TheCheese909

Thank you! I think he turned out amazing, I was thinking he was going to be a snakey (thinly built) Delta but he's a big bulldoggy Halfmoon lol. I got him from PetSmart and they breed their own Bettas now and seem to crossbreed alot and don't know too much about Bettas it seems. I've seen a ton of Deltas marked at HMs there..

Anyhow, thank you!  I love seeing the transformations of marble Bettas it's so neat.


----------



## ninjaqutie

I haven't had a betta in YEARS, but I'm ready to take the plunge again.  I am thinking of doing a community tank this time around. I hadn't considered getting a marble betta, but all of your photos are tempting me. Unfortunately, I have to wait several months to get my fishy.  Hubby isn't keen on the idea right now because I don't just want a betta in a bowl. He thinks I'm being extravagant wanting a tiny 10 gallon community tank. I guess I have to wait till my birthday!!!! If only he had a betta... He'd be hooked too!!


----------



## BettaDew

Looking at the pictures... and now I wanna buy a marble beta!


----------



## BettaDew

no more marbles? i went out to find one today, i actually did, but realized i had no more space


----------



## a123andpoof

I want more marbles. in fact my last two spaces I hope to get some. But i really want a plakat marble.


----------



## hannah16

a123andpoof said:


> I want more marbles. in fact my last two spaces I hope to get some. But i really want a plakat marble.


My boy is a Marble PK. I got him from Polu :3


----------



## a123andpoof

I saw a really pretty double tail pk at petco the other day but I dont have a quarantine tank at the moment so I didn't get him.


----------



## bryzy

im still waiting for Poseidon to change......


----------



## BettaDew

bryanacute said:


> im still waiting for Poseidon to change......


Is that your betta?


----------



## BettaDew

TheCheese909 said:


> I don't know if you can quite call him a marble but he sure has changed alot!
> 
> I haven't had him quite a year yet but when I first got him he was only a few months old, past his fry stage but still was a "baby", or atleast PetSmart's version of those "baby bettas" PetCo is so popular with selling. He's a Halfmoon, none of these photos show him in full flare since he rarely does it, these are just his poses for the camera lol.
> 
> 
> His name is Steel, he was a steel blue color when I got him with some bits of gray and white.. Now he's Blue/brown with a little black and lots of red.
> 
> The first is from around February, 2nd is August and the last is from November.


I really like the red and black!


----------



## bryzy

BettaDew said:


> Is that your betta?


Yah but he died...


----------



## BettaDew

bryanacute said:


> Yah but he died...


Oh no i'm sorry...


----------



## aemaki09

My baby betta a week after I got her









My baby betta now, 3 weeks later










She's still very small, so I'm sure there will be more crazy color combinations to come!


----------



## rosy delta

here is my marble at purchase and now


----------



## Mandy Pandy

I have a marble but I've only had her four days so she hasn't had a chance to change much yet XD


----------



## Syriiven

Have to admit, Imma little jealous of everyone's marbles here. Mine's having a much less dramatic change xD

Purchase Day









December









January







((lighting makes him look super dark >.<)
January later









Mostly he's just gotten darker and the white has moved or been covered by a darker, almost blue teal. But now he's developing bright red in tiny bits along the base of his anal fin.


----------



## Summerwind

I'm glad someone started this thread! Love seeing the pictures and the changes. I just got a marble yesterday and can't wait to see the changes although I love his coloring right now.


----------



## Skyewillow

Mushu (Koi/Marble)
BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## Syriiven

<3 Mushu is such a babe! ;D


----------



## Skyewillow

Syriiven said:


> <3 Mushu is such a babe! ;D


He's my little hottie! lol


----------



## logisticsguy

Marble in reverse. Genes turned off. I wonder when they will go on again and if he will be different colors this time? Marble bettas continue to amaze me.

Finnigan at 3 weeks.










4 weeks










5 weeks










7 weeks










8 weeks










9 weeks


----------



## Skyewillow

I heart Finnegan!


----------



## bryzy

Saw a koi betta at one of those MALL stands… he was HUGE! I wanted so badly to get the baby.


----------



## Syriiven

Thats such a huge change for Finnigan. Wonder if he'll change dark again.


----------



## Skyewillow

I thought I lost the pictures of Mushu when we'd brought him home. I found ONE. I made a mini "collage" of his color transformation since he came home last October.









The first picture was around October 20th or so, the last 2 pictures were taken January 2nd, and January 28th.


----------



## TheCheese909

I really love all these photos! So very cool to see how much they can change.


----------



## Sara3502

I have had a marble for 2 days. I keep waiting for him to change so I can post him on here


----------



## TheCheese909

I would really love to use some of these photos of the Bettas on this thread if that's okay with everyone. I would love to make a video of marbles (just a slide show) for my YouTube page. I can give credits to each owner in it as well or at least in the description.


----------



## Skyewillow

you have my permission to use Mushu's pictures


----------



## logisticsguy

If you want to use anything of mine cheese just send me a pm.


----------



## aemaki09

you have my permission as well if youd like to use my photos


----------



## TheCheese909

Thank you! I thought about making a thread for it asking for photos but I didn't want it to take away from this one.


----------



## broncosfan84

I have a dumb question. When you purchase a marble what do you look for? How do you know it's marble.


----------



## aemaki09

If you are looking for a marble, you just look for lighter (or darker) patches on the body. But a lot of times, people purchase a solid colored fish and think it'll stay that color, but ends up marbling later on


----------



## broncosfan84

I'm always in Petco not purchasing bettas :lol: thought I might see if I could find one.


----------



## Sara3502

I read about them 4 days ago, then went to petsmart to see if I could find one. Sure enough, they had my little guy!


----------



## rosy delta

you may use my pictures if you wish


----------



## BettaDew

yeah i'm trying to find a good one too


----------



## logisticsguy

BettaDew said:


> yeah i'm trying to find a good one too


My marble spawn is ready to go in a couple weeks bettadew.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Wow! Everyone's Marbles are gorgeous and so unique! 
:O


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

BettaDew said:


> I've seen a couple of before and after pictures of marble bettas, and I really like seeing them, I don't have a marble but I'm thinking of buying one once found. Do you have any before and after pictures of your marble betta?


beautiful bettas everybody!

BTW, i have TONS of pics of my HMDT when it was a cellophane baby, but now he has marbled into an almost full black color


----------



## louisvillelady

The one betta named Steel was absolutely gorgeous in his last picture!


----------



## trilobite

This is such an awesome thead! I love seeing marble transformations

This one started as black then changed to








Then









And finally


----------



## Skyewillow

Trilobite, I think your someone stole your fish's back end, and replaced it! ;-)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Shadyr

My avatar boy, unbeknownst to me at time of purchase, is a marble!

Purchase:
View attachment 76313


+1 month
View attachment 76314


+3 months
View attachment 76315


+9 months, still pretty current.
View attachment 76316


----------



## broncosfan84

Wow....he is really beautiful.:-D


----------



## Viva

That is a gorgeous CT!


----------



## Shadyr

Thanks - he was *my* first betta. Had him for almost a year now, and he's my grumpy faced pretty boy!


----------



## waterdog

When I first got this one his fins looked more blue/clear. A month later I now see them getting brown or bronze.


----------



## BettaDew

I like the yellow on him, very nice


----------



## rosy delta

here is my other marble. purchased last summer. just recently began to change!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

rosy delta said:


> here is my other marble. purchased last summer. just recently began to change!


Looooove his opal color. One of my favorites.
C:


----------



## Kiara1125

Here's my blue marble CT, Glacier. He went through fin rot, ammonia burns, and SBD. He's all better now, but I'm waiting for his fins to grow back.

Fresh from the store









A week later









Another week later

















Now (in the middle [sorry for the males on either side of him ... I had to rearrange the setup cuz they got into a fight] and sorry for the flash ... second and third pics were taken before the fight)


----------



## Skyewillow

Another Mushu color change!

























Today!


----------



## Tabbie82

Wow! I love this thread! The marbles are all so gorgeous, and I love that they change over time. Some of the fish on here are unrecognizable as the ones in the original photos! Makes me want a marble someday...


----------

